# Baitcast



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

What makes baitcast reels better? i just had a fish steal my best reel and rod in a split second. I was getting a new lure out of my bag and bam it was gone. lunker bass on a senko just sitting in the water. So i figured i could take this opportunity to upgrade. I'll be ordering it from bass pro shops, so if anyone has any experiences with any of those reels let me know. I'm looking to spend below $70. Thanks.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

The green bps extreme reel is around $70. I have had great results with it. The big thing with baitcasters is accuracy for me. Use your magnetic brake, and don't try to overcast. Keep your thumb on the spool, and use something at least as heavy as a 5" senko. It takes a little while, but baitcasters are the way to go. IMO


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I prefer my baitcasters over my spinning combos because of accuracy, distance with larger lines, and power to crank a fish in. With baitcasters, you also have more selections in gear ratios and you also have more options on the rods too.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

I recommend the Abu Garcia Revo S, or Abu Garcia Black Max reels... they are the farthest casting reels I have come across yet. The Revo S is around $100, and the Black Max is $50. (They also have a Black Max combo at Wal-Mart that comes with a 6"6" MH Rod for $59 and some change). The Rod is the exact same thing as the Abu Garcia Ambasseduer Rods, just with a different label on it. I love my Black Max, and when properly lubed, will cast and is smoother than a $100+ reel. It has a 6.2:1 gear ratio. Hope this helps you... (Don't forget that Abu Garcia has a $10 rebate on any reel or combo over $29)

Ryan


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

One of my most favorite things about a baitcaster is if I had a bad cast I can stop the line in a split second by thumbing the spool. I would look at cabelas they are offering free shipping and have some great deals on reels right now. Some well over $100.00 off.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

for $ 79 you can get the Rick Clunn reel, its reg $100 good reel for the price


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Baitcasters are not best for all set ups.

If you want to stay versatile and dont use too many rods.
Stick with the spinning gear.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I have a rod rack full of abu's and I love them. But for the quality/money for a first reel check out the daiwa megaforce. It casts as good as my revo and has a 7.1:1 gear ratio. But heads up when first learning, you will backlash. Try casting heavier baits till you get the hang of it. Set the reel tight and loosen the tension as you get the feel for it. Let us know what you finally settle on and what you think of it.


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

I appreciate everyone's input on the subject. I looked into all the reels you guys mentioned and the megaforce jumped to the top of my list. The only thing that still has me undecided is what Liquidsoap said. I pretty much agree with you, but the problem is I have a pile of 6 spinning reels that stopped working for no good reason. My Mitchell 308X didn't even last a year. The Avocet went strong through the last two steelhead seasons but its showing signs that it wont last much longer. Right now I'm using random ice fishing reels for bass, even landed an erie pike with one, but I can't imagine those $5 reels will last long. Basically, are baitcast reels know for their durability? and here's a dumb question, I'm right handed.. does that mean I get a right hand retrieve(it sounds obvious I know, but seems weird)? Thanks again you guys!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

freshdrumhunter said:


> I appreciate everyone's input on the subject. I looked into all the reels you guys mentioned and the megaforce jumped to the top of my list. The only thing that still has me undecided is what Liquidsoap said. I pretty much agree with you, but the problem is I have a pile of 6 spinning reels that stopped working for no good reason. My Mitchell 308X didn't even last a year. The Avocet went strong through the last two steelhead seasons but its showing signs that it wont last much longer. Right now I'm using random ice fishing reels for bass, even landed an erie pike with one, but I can't imagine those $5 reels will last long. Basically, are baitcast reels know for their durability? and here's a dumb question, I'm right handed.. does that mean I get a right hand retrieve(it sounds obvious I know, but seems weird)? Thanks again you guys!


I own more baitcasters then spinning reels and I have had more problems with my spinning reels.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Baitcasters can also fail too if you buy a less than quality reel and/or you do not lube up the bearings and the worm gear. I own both baitcasters and spinning reels and I reach for my baitcasters 8 out of 10 times but it is due to the type of baits that I am using, not that one is better than the other. If am using anything that weighs more than a 1/4 of an ounce I do not use my spinning setups. I use mainly my spinning gears for tossing weightless plastics, small jigs, and drop shotting. 

If you are right handed, it would make more sense to buy a right handed reel (where you crank with your right hand and hold the rod with your left). I am right handed and I tried the left hand crank since that is how I fish my spinning gears and it does not feel right or comfortable. 

When I shop for a reel, I always look to make sure the body and spool are made of aluminum. I try to stay away from graphite composite reel bodies that is found on cheaper reels as I have read that the graphite bodies can flex under heavy loads. I do not believe I have ever had this problem but it is just my preference to go with a reel with an aluminum body.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

For a baitcast reel in that price range you cannot go wrong w/ either the BPS extreme that was previously mentioned or the Daiwa megaforce or daiwa procaster.

I own each of them, along w/ some higher end reels. I would put the bps extreme and either daiwa up against any of the $150 reels I own.

For a beginner make sure you go w/ a magnetic brake as opposed to a centrifical one. It will be quicker and easier for you to make split second adjustments and fine tuning, especially in windy conditions.

Also, make sure you start out w/ monofiliament line. MUCH easier to learn how to cast with. I'd recommend Trilene XL....IMO it is the easiest line to cast.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm left-handed and I use a right hand retreive....That's all they had is the old days. What's nice for me. I cast wirh my left hand and I don't have to switch hands to reel....On my spinning reels, I have to switch the reel to the right side so I can do the same thing....So if you typically use your right hand to hold the rod and want to reel with your left hand go for the left hand retrieve. If you don't mind switching hands every cast go with the traditional right hand retreive...Hope this helps....Plus check out the Shimano Citicas!


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

When it comes to fishing gear (especially baitcasting reels) you get what you pay for.I'd invest a bit more to get a btter reel. Yeah you can get a good one for $70, but I'd go to the $150 range and get an even better one. Here's a couple good ones.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLCABUGAR-AGRSX.html

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLCDAIWA-TDACA.html

Altohugh if you wanted to go cheaper, the Revo S or Revo ProMax (the gold one) or Revo Silvermax are good reels. Also the Daiwa Rojo.

*BB*


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

This is my experience:

I just started using baitcasters this year after 30+ years of fishing. Never understood why people used them over a spinning outfit. This site helped me see the wisdom of baitcasting and so I bit the bullet and bought some. 

I am right handed but I am so use to reeling left handed, that I bought left handed models. I was glad I did that, a rod in my left hand just doesn't feel right. 

I started out with the Megaforce and another model that was slightly more expensive. (can't remember ??)

I liked both of these units but it took me a good two days to learn how to throw them and set them up properly. I started with 20 lb line and that certainly helped. 

I just bought two Energy PT's that had a $50 rebate for each and Cabelas had them on sale for $99, so I couldn't pass up the deal. They are regularly $189. I really like these reels but to be honest, would be very disappointed had I paid the regular asking price. I just don't see that big of a difference, at least not yet. I'm sure longevity comes into play at some point though.

I can honestly say that I prefer baitcasters now and am very glad I decided to give them a try. I just never took the time before, to learn how to use one but once you do, I think you'll be happy to.


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

i just got the Daiwa Megaforce in the mail this weekend. Took it out fishing on Sunday. Few bird's nest, liked the twitching bar (got a hit on my frog using that), reels in super quick, hopefully i'll learn to cast it farther with less tangles in the near future. thanks again.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm left-handed and I use a right hand retreive....That's all they had is the old days. What's nice for me. I cast wirh my left hand and I don't have to switch hands to reel


Same here. I'm a lefty who uses a right-hand retrieve baitcasting setup. It saves a ton of wasted motion.

One other thing about baitcasters that I didn't see mentioned. The drag systems are superior to those on even the best spinning reels.

Good Fishin'

Joe


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

A few people I know really like that Diawa reel.
Try casting with heavier weights and lures it will be easier to learn.
Good Luck..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Baitcasters are not best for all set ups.
> 
> If you want to stay versatile and dont use too many rods.
> Stick with the spinning gear.
> __________________


The baitcasters are no good for throwing 1/16 or 1/32 oz jigs and grubs or other very light baits, especially in windy conditions. So if you fish finesse or with really light baits stick with spinning reels. 
If you are going for big fish with heavier baits, baitcasters are the way to go.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

My Next baitcaster will be the Diawa Megaforce... I took got back into using a baitcaster this year... im gon ahave to retire the ole Shimano Batnam from 1991... My sheep headkiller...


Frank


----------

